# Sony A77 mk11



## JY2014 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi all just upgraded and bought a A77 mk 11 what are your initial thoughts?


----------



## BGeise (Jun 18, 2014)

Show us some pictures and we will let you know. Most of us want to know IQ at high iso mostly above 1600


----------



## JY2014 (Jun 18, 2014)

Had a quick play and it is awesome!! Photos to follow after my shoot at the weekend


----------



## haach76 (Jun 18, 2014)

can you post some tracking results? try to shoot a sports game if you can and see how well it tracks a person when there are occluders and erratic motion. 

J


----------



## JY2014 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes no worries. I took a few with the dog running in the garden and worked great


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 18, 2014)

JY2014 said:


> Hi all ... what are your initial thoughts?



You really have to stop starting your threads like that.

Since this is a very new model, you won't get much feedback about the camera as most of us have not even picked up that thing.
What you should be doing is posting example images from it ... especially on tracking moving subjects and its high ISO, which is the thing that Sony shooters care about with new models.


----------



## JY2014 (Jun 19, 2014)

Idiot


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 19, 2014)

JY2014 said:


> Idiot


Oh boy!


----------



## Monday (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## nzmacro (Jun 19, 2014)

I think he's referring to himself there, benefit of the doubt and all that with the way he started the thread. At least I hope so.

Is it the same sensor as in the A6000 ?? I'm not sure on that. The sensor in the NEX-7 is excellent for cropping, but noise does creep in for sure. Hopefully Sony have that sorted out in those new sensors and camera engine.

It is a new camera and not many will have too many ideas on it yet. Interesting to see the MKII version out. 

Danny.


----------

